# Nautilus Mini



## kimbo (7/8/14)

Hi

Just got my mAN and i wanted to fill it up so that it can rest for a wile , but i cant get it open, not the bottom or the top unscrews. The top moves slowly but just to a point then it does not wanna move

This is how far it goes, the bottom is stuck tight and i presume the coil will be stuck as well


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

The coil unit has threading at the top, where it goes into the chimney, and at the bottom where it screws into the base. 
The base should at least be able to unscrew from the coil unit, whereafter you can use pliers to unscrew the coil unit from the chimney, which should allow the top part to come off as well.
Put into the freezer for some time if it is too stuck.


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Yeah mine also gets very tight and its difficult to unscrew the bottom.
Most of the time i have to use a cloth to get enough grip.


----------



## kimbo (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> The coil unit has threading at the top, where it goes into the chimney, and at the bottom where it screws into the base.
> The base should at least be able to unscrew from the coil unit, whereafter you can use pliers to unscrew the coil unit from the chimney, which should allow the top part to come off as well.
> Put into the freezer for some time if it is too stuck.


 
Tx @Andre i will try the freezer, nothing is unscrewing


----------



## iPWN (7/8/14)

@kimbo Hold the glass and unscrew the base as Andre mentioned. The silicone seal is pretty tight when new but it will unscrew.


----------



## kimbo (7/8/14)

Hi all.

It's in the freezer at the moment.

@iPWN nothing is moving. if i hold the base in one hand and the top in one hand, I just get the top as far as the pick shows and then all is stuck, even if i use pliers .. FFS i wanna taste the juice!!


----------



## kimbo (7/8/14)

The freezer and those yellow rubber gloves worked 

Thx all for the help


----------



## Heckers (7/8/14)

Yeah that things sits TIGHT!


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Hi all.
> 
> It's in the freezer at the moment.
> 
> @iPWN nothing is moving. if i hold the base in one hand and the top in one hand, I just get the top as far as the pick shows and then all is stuck, even if i use pliers .. FFS i wanna taste the juice!!


When you take it out of the freezer, I think your best option will be to tighten the top part, then hold the glass and try to unscrew the bottom part - as @iPWN has suggested. Hope you get it right.


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

kimbo said:


> The freezer and those yellow rubber gloves worked
> 
> Thx all for the help


Missed this post, glad you got it going. How is the vape for you?


----------



## kimbo (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Missed this post, glad you got it going. How is the vape for you?


 
The juice is a mixed berry DIY and i had the mAN on the Segelei at 12 watt and the Nemmi with the iGo W 1.5 coil, with the same juice in (o that was after my first dud coil) The vape is very good. The mAN gives a more soft full round taste and clouds are there in storms. The Nemmi and the iGo is more of a robust taste it hits and it hits hard but you still get the flavour but not so, i can almost say soft and full.

After i recovered from the silver (18mg juice) i came to the conclusion that i like

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Yes, agree it gives another dimension (if the coil unit is ok - hate that), but certainly not the be all and end all of atomizers imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (8/8/14)

Got mine today. Filled it with Heathers Blueberry Waffles 12mg. Let it soak for 10 mins. Started at 7w for a few mins, then up to 10w. Finally up to 13w and I am very impressed! It brings out more of the waffles flavour compared to what I'm used to. This on my cana obviously 

What this has done is challenged me to start experimenting with my own coils and wicks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## huffnpuff (8/8/14)

I found the best flavour range for my mAN is between 13W and 15W. Higher and it's more about the warmth of the vape. Lower watts is "fine" as a vape but 13-15 is an experience

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (8/8/14)

1st morning vape i did the same as last night with the mAN on the Segelei and the Nemmi with the iGo

The mAN is more like"Good morning hun here is some berrie's, it's going to be a long day so you must get up"

The Nemmi " Oi MOFO GET UP, Here are some Mixed Berrie's to soften the blow, but it's going to be a long wild day hehehe"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Morne (8/8/14)

I've had my mAN for a week now. Still vaping 100% with the 1st coil. Very impressed.

What I have noticed, is that you can’t chain vape the mini. It’s not wicking fast enough on my Hana 30W. I’m vaping at 12-14W. Other than that, it’s a really awesome tank and coil!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

There was a flurry of activity around the Nautilus Mini when it launched and everyone thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. Does everyone still feel that way now that the hype has simmered down?

Personally I still think it's the finest commercial tank around apart from the fact that it only hold 2ml of juice... but when I was fishing last week I used one for the whole day (refilling it multiple times) and by the end of the day I had a bit of a scratchy throat... anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There was a flurry of activity around the Nautilus Mini when it launched and everyone thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. Does everyone still feel that way now that the hype has simmered down?
> 
> Personally I still think it's the finest commercial tank around apart from the fact that it only hold 2ml of juice... but when I was fishing last week I used one for the whole day (refilling it multiple times) and by the end of the day I had a bit of a scratchy throat... anyone else experiencing this?


The scratchy thoat not caused by swearing at the fish?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There was a flurry of activity around the Nautilus Mini when it launched and everyone thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. Does everyone still feel that way now that the hype has simmered down?
> 
> Personally I still think it's the finest commercial tank around apart from the fact that it only hold 2ml of juice... but when I was fishing last week I used one for the whole day (refilling it multiple times) and by the end of the day I had a bit of a scratchy throat... anyone else experiencing this?


 
I experienced the same thing Rob. I think its the wicking material. However, after 2 days of vaping on the coil it went away. I think its the initial break down of the wicking material.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I experienced the same thing Rob. I think its the wicking material. However, after 2 days of vaping on the coil it went away. I think its the initial break down of the wicking material.


 
100% @Gizmo that was my very thought exactly! Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Andre (13/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> There was a flurry of activity around the Nautilus Mini when it launched and everyone thought it was the best thing since sliced bread. Does everyone still feel that way now that the hype has simmered down?
> 
> Personally I still think it's the finest commercial tank around apart from the fact that it only hold 2ml of juice... but when I was fishing last week I used one for the whole day (refilling it multiple times) and by the end of the day I had a bit of a scratchy throat... anyone else experiencing this?


Two dud coil units so far. And the vape is good, but not that good. HRH still prefers the mPT3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (13/8/14)

i am still on my mAN - this little tank is amazing - i have not touched my kayfun and even sold my REO (but this was due to cash flow) - i'll get another reo later, but for now...... this little tank is doing the job beautifully!


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

Gizmo said:


> I experienced the same thing Rob. I think its the wicking material. However, after 2 days of vaping on the coil it went away. I think its the initial break down of the wicking material.


 
My observation lends me to think what you said.
PLUS:
That screen that covers the top of the coil.

I think that gritty material of the dry coil breaks down and clogs that little screen. Varying quantities of cloggy-ness based on other factors maybe (juice, draw strength, etc).


----------



## kimbo (13/8/14)

I just changed coils in mine. Not because the coil was getting bad, o no, it still performing like a champ. I just dont want to hurt the coil. A warm water wash, soaking for the night in rubbing alcohol., and another warm wash tomorrow and then leave it to dry. I am very happy with this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (13/8/14)

kimbo said:


> I just changed coils in mine. Not because the coil was getting bad, o no, it still performing like a champ. I just dont want to hurt the coil. A warm water wash, soaking for the night in rubbing alcohol., and another warm wash tomorrow and then leave it to dry. I am very happy with this tank


 
Regular coil maintenance is NEVER a bad thing.
Helps to get a rhythm on it, rather than waiting for it to be unavoidable imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

